# Mac, Office, and PC Conversions



## Scott (May 8, 2007)

A question for the Mac users. If you create a Word or other office document on using Microsoft Office for Mac, can somone who uses a PC use/convert the file if you email it to them?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 8, 2007)

Almost always, yes. Though recently I sent someone something in Word they couldn't open. I don't know why. I just re-sent it in pdf.

Steve


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 8, 2007)

So far it hasn't been a problem. 

Conversion might be easier going from PC to Mac than the reverse, but I've send lots of files to PC users without a problem.

Mac -> PC could be more a problem of Word version than a Mac/PC problem.

rsc


----------



## Scott (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, I am leaning toward converting.


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2007)

Can someone email me some Mac Word files? The more unusual features (styles or whatever) used the better. I would like to see how they convert to Windows Word. My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I do it almost everyday.
John


----------



## Sebastian Heck (May 19, 2007)

The only thing you cannot send from a Mac to a PC is... a virus! 

Word for Mac saves in .doc format, and NeoOffice and others let you at least export in .rtf format. So, no problem sending anything to a PC from a REAL computer...


----------



## raekwon (May 19, 2007)

Sebastian Heck said:


> The only thing you cannot send from a Mac to a PC is... a virus!



Sure you can.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (May 19, 2007)

I was speaking in hyperbole...only with a kernel of truth!


----------

